# Brand new. Trying to get started with O Gauge-DCS or DCC



## deshapiro (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm brand new to model railroading, but not new to getting hopelessly lost in new hobbies. I retired about 3 years ago, and I have time and space to devote to a layout.

I've spent quite a bit of time lurking on this forum as well as Googling everything that I can think of. I'm finally at the stage where I want to get started. I really like O gauge and I want to stick to 3 rail now for simplicity and the ability to run old and new stock. 

I like to buy from local businesses, but it's hard to find conveniently located hobby shops with expertise in the Chicago area. I finally found what seems to be a good one, Des Plaines Hobby. I'm at the stage where I want to make some decisions. Chief among them is what command system to use. It seems that if I want to run MTH and Lionel gear, I need a DCS system with a power source. The train guy at Des Plaines is only familiar with DCC systems. I want a local source, but he's not even sure that he can get DCS equipment.

Any helpful tips? I'm sure that I'll be asking more about tables, layouts, track etc.

Thanks in advance,
David Shapiro


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

Well, even though I'm an MTH tech, for command operation and simplicity in O-scale, you can't really beat TMCC/Legacy. You can typically add it to any O-gauge layout with minimal issues, and there's no special wiring rules to follow. I run both, but for our modular club layout, I'm still trying to get DCS running properly. Legacy (the newer version of TMCC) just plugged in and played.


----------



## deshapiro (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi John,
Thanks for chiming in. Will the legacy system work with MTH locomotives? I'm asking since I really like thew looks of the MTH gear.
Thanks,
David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sadly no, the two systems are incompatible at of now. You have a bridge with the MTH full system to run TMCC from the DCS remote, but you still need a TMCC/Legacy system cabled to it.


----------



## deshapiro (Sep 29, 2016)

Sounds like that what I'm going to do. I only wish that the local guys knew more about it, so that I could give them some business. 

From what I've read, I need a DCS Remote Control Set - (Revision L),with a track interface unit (TIU), an accessory Interface Unit (AIU),a Lionel Trains Remote Control Base, the connecting cable and an AC transformer.
Did i leave anything out?
Thanks,
David


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I would get the DCS O Gauge Companion Book by Barry Broskowitz. I got my copy some time after I had been running DCS and was surprised by how much I didn’t know.

One nice thing about MTH is their web site is very helpful in finding stuff. If you bring up the DCS set (50-1001) and select the Find it Locally tab, you can see that they are available at Ace Hardware in Aurora, IL and at Head End Equip in Highland Park, IL (both about an hour from Chicago).

You only need the AIU if you are going to control switches and such with your hand held remote. I use a separate switchboard with toggles for that.

Depending on which AC transformer you select, you may need separate circuit breakers and TVS diodes. Some modern transformers have adequate circuit protection for modern engines. I use ZWs with breakers and diodes.

I only run MTH and conventional so I can’t speak to what you need as far as running Lionel command stuff.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

After looking further at the 2 dealers I mentioned above, neither one has a huge stock of MTH stuff. One thing I've found about the "Find it Locally" tab is that it is only as accurate as the dealer makes it. The in stock listing depends on the dealer to update it.

You might do better using the MTH dealer search.


----------



## deshapiro (Sep 29, 2016)

I appreciate your comments. I actually live in Highland Park. I already googled that location, which seems to be a private house. Your suggestion about the book a is very good one. I'm going to order it today. You both confirm that DCS seems to be the way to go for me.I really wish that there was a local place to go to, but that's life.
Thanks,
David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All you need to start is the TIU and remote. As stated, the AIU is only if you want to control switches or accessories from the remote. If you decide you want TMCC/Legacy, you can add that later. Obviously, you need an AC transformer. Since you have a TIU with remote control of variable channels, I'd recommend the Lionel PowerHouse 180 transformer. It has excellent electronic circuit breakers, and is very reasonably priced.


----------



## deshapiro (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks. That's just what I'm going to do.
Much Appreciated,
David


----------

